# 44 mag barrel length?



## hideit

I read an article on doomsday guns and the handguns were 22pistol, 9mm pistol and 44mag revolver

so what barrel length do you recommend for a 44magnum?


----------



## sgms

My taste in .44 Mags. runs for hunting I like 6 to 8 inch in single action. For personal protection a 4 inch double action. For doomsday I haven't a clue what is best barrel length.


----------



## DJ Niner

There are only two good reasons to use a large magnum revolver for ANYTHING; power and accuracy. Longer barrels are better on both counts, all other things being equal (long barrels aren't necessarily mechanically more accurate, but they are easier for most folks to SHOOT more accurately).

The only good reason to go shorter than maybe 6" on a large magnum revolver is because you want to carry it regularly. Then you'll have to compromise on the power and accuracy to get convenience and better portability. Additionally, short-barreled .44s are rather mean to shoot with full-power ammo; their abrupt, rotating recoil arc can be painful and even damaging to elbows, wrists and hands, long-term. 

In the last 30+ years, I've owned .44 magnums with barrel lengths of 3", 4", 5.5", 6", 6.5", and 7.5". I only own one right now -- a 7.5" Ruger Redhawk. If you are truly going to shoot magnum ammo on a regular basis, I wouldn't go any shorter than 5.5", even for everyday holster use, and if you aren't going to carry it regularly, then 6.5" or longer would be better, in my opinion.


----------



## Reddog1

I'm not sure what "doomsday guns" are but I have several .44 mags ......... all S&W. I wouldn't buy one with a barrel less than 6 in for most of the reasons stated above in this thread. I like my 8 3/8 in. Mod 629 the best. They are the most accurate of the bunch, easiest to shoot comfortably, and least "noisey". Lost of guys like the shorter versions but I never saw the point of them unless you were packing it or trying to keep it in your tackle box while hunting in Alaska. And I like the balance of the long barrel versions the best. In the hands of an accurate shooter, a .44 mag with 6 in + barrel and right ammo, you can stop anything that walks. Guess that covers doomsday guns. By the way, doomsday is the day the government takes away your second ammendment rights ........... or tries.


----------



## genesis

hideit said:


> I read an article on doomsday guns and the handguns were 22pistol, 9mm pistol and 44mag revolver so what barrel length do you recommend for a 44magnum?


I've had/have several 44 mags, Ruger Redhawks, and Blackhawks, in various barrel lengths. My Blackhawk with a 4 & 5/8" barrel was brutal with full power loads. But my 12" Blackhawk was almost pleasant to shoot. The Redhawks handle recoil much better than the Blackhawks because of the grip configuration. My 7 & 1/2" Redhawk is comfortable to shoot with full power loads. But for 99% of my shooting I now load down to around 850 FPS which is 45 ACP territory. This load is down-right extremely pleasant to shoot in my 7 & 1/2", 52 ounce Redhawk, and I've still got the power of a 45 ACP. Not to shabby.

Don <><


----------



## Bob Wright

I don't plan on being here for "doomsday!"

Bob Wright


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Bob Wright said:


> I don't plan on being here for "doomsday!"
> 
> Bob Wright


I don't plan on it either. But, as a former Boy Scout, I'm ready, just in case . . . :smt166


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

DanP_from_AZ said:


> I don't plan on it either. But, as a former Boy Scout, I'm ready, just in case . . . :smt166


Here's one of my favorite Zombie Zappers. Just in case. Out here average Deputy response time is 43 minutes. That's the AVERAGE.

_Zombie: "a hypnotized person bereft of consciousness and self-awareness, yet ambulant and able to respond to surrounding stimuli."_
Around here, we call them "Meth-Heads". Occasionally, they come up with the brilliant idea "Hey, how about home invasion?".
I'm counting on my dogs alerting on their stink before they even make a noise.

260 grain, 1800 fps, 1870 ft-lb. 
One of these should take out the first four ignorant and inline cretins in "the Zombie stack" through my front door. What's not to like ? :mrgreen:


----------



## hideit

thanks for the input.
my wife was wanting a 38 revolver for HD for her gun - but I was considering a 44 special for her 
then i thought just get a 44 mag for versatility and have it loaded with 44 specials for her for her HD gun.
not sure she wants such a heavy revolver but i'm gonna find out.


----------



## SouthernBoy

The .44 Magnum is an excellent handgun for its intended purpose; to hunt game. In my opinion, the length of the barrel should be dictated by two factors which are mutually inclusive in nature: how balanced does the gun feel in your hand, and how well do you shoot it.

I have owned three .44 Magnums: a Ruger Super Blackhawk 3-screw (of course this only comes in a 7 1/2" barrel), a Ruger Redhawk 7 1/2" barrel, circa 1983, and a Ruger Redhawk 5 1/2" barrel, circa 1984. I still own the 5 1/2" Redhawk and shoot it very well. It's balance is better for me than its 7 1/2" brother.

For hunting, I would not want to go under 5 1/2". Now for hiking in the forests, the 4" should be fine.


----------



## sgms

Take her shooting and see what she likes best, that the one she will uses the best. Lets faced it a miss with a .44 mag. is a lot less effective than a hit with anything smaller, and if the recoil makes her flinch she's gonna miss.


----------



## Nanuk

I prefer in the 4"to 6" range for the 44 magnum. I love big bore snubbies, they just don't carry well for me. I find a 4" carries just as well as a snubbie with the benefit of a little more velocity.


----------

